# Raw Brussel sprouts?????



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, another random one, is it ok for dogs to eat raw (or cooked) brussel sprouts, Poppy seems to love them, I dropped one on the floor tonight while cooking dinner and she'd scoffed it before I could even think about getting it from her, then looked up at me while I peeled the rest, I know dogs can't eat potato, onions and garlic but not sure on this one!!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

hannahbanana129 said:


> Ok, another random one, is it ok for dogs to eat raw (or cooked) brussel sprouts, Poppy seems to love them, I dropped one on the floor tonight while cooking dinner and she'd scoffed it before I could even think about getting it from her, then looked up at me while I peeled the rest, I know dogs can't eat potato, onions and garlic but not sure on this one!!!
> 
> xx


my dogs get lots of sprouts and cab in there dinner good for them


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

mycat used to eat a lot of veggie peelings but he was a nutter and lived outta bins for the early part of his life


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

my springer eats onions in our left overs all the time? and the same with potatos ?

Is there something im missing? I know currents and rasins are definitely bad


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

My dogs eat most veg , the 4 mth pup have found where the carrots are and went and dug himself one, brought it in the sunroom to eat looking very pleased ,i think that needs fencing off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

james1 said:


> my springer eats onions in our left overs all the time? and the same with potatos ?
> 
> Is there something im missing? I know currents and rasins are definitely bad


onions are not good for dogs


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

My dog eats most veggies, then again he's a spaniel so he eats almost anything you put in front of him. Try giving your dog the stalk from broccili (or calabrese as some peeps call it) you chop 'em a chunk off and most dogs will love it and it helps keep their teeth clean. 
Mine eats brussels regularly and its never had any ill effects, it may give some dogs wind though!!! lol


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

james1 said:


> my springer eats onions in our left overs all the time? and the same with potatos ?
> 
> Is there something im missing? I know currents and rasins are definitely bad


Potatoes are not good for them either, not sure why but it may be something to do with the starch. Mine has the occasional leftover roastie but to often can be bad for them.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

they can have raw potato in small amounts but no skin, cooked is fine, and the skin if cooked. onions can cause anemia, cruciferous vegs like cabbage, cauliflower, kale and broccoli in larger amounts can cause wind and depress the thyroid function. as with anything, variety is the spice of life


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow. Ok thanks for the tip !

James


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> they can have raw potato in small amounts but no skin, cooked is fine, and the skin if cooked. onions can cause anemia, cruciferous vegs like cabbage, cauliflower, kale and broccoli in larger amounts can cause wind and depress the thyroid function. as with anything, variety is the spice of life


You are right, good post!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

thankyou jackson, have to say i got it from one of me raw feeding books.
your welcome james, hope it helps.


----------

